# Some girl IM'd me this



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

"We wake up naked together one morning. You can only say three words, what would you say?"

What do I say?

(Disclaimer: May not have actually happened (Read: This is a word photoshopping contest. Say something funny. ex: "where's my wallet?" or "enjoy your aids"))


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 18, 2008)

Suck my dick
(Disclaimer: May be talking towards you, or the girl)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 18, 2008)

"Great fuck, eh?"


----------



## Urza (Jan 18, 2008)

"Not again.

Fuck."


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 18, 2008)

"Who are you?"


----------



## Jax (Jan 18, 2008)

Your mom's better.


----------



## James B. (Jan 18, 2008)

Good morning sunshine!

Eww no it really depends. Thats like a mind-pervertedness test.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 18, 2008)

"I HATE YOU!!!!!!!"


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2008)

"Need to pee."

(Who doesn't need to pee when they wake up.)


----------



## Jax (Jan 18, 2008)

"Giggity giggity awwwwwright!"


----------



## Opium (Jan 18, 2008)

"Not again Grandma!"


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

"Bonemonkey, gb2 bed"


----------



## redact (Jan 18, 2008)

you're a chick?


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 18, 2008)

time for anal


actually I would only say that if she was hot


----------



## R0B0T0 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wheres my breakfast?


----------



## science (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh shit, BoneMonkey!?


Freaking beat to it. Lousy Linki


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 18, 2008)

*DING*






FRIES OOP!


----------



## Moots (Jan 18, 2008)

Wheres the bill?


----------



## Akoji (Jan 18, 2008)

Mom! Get out!


----------



## zeppo (Jan 18, 2008)

You need practice.


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2008)

want more dickpenis?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

"no fat chicks"


----------



## redact (Jan 18, 2008)

you're not Wolfy!


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Jan 18, 2008)

Where's your sister?


----------



## Aygen (Jan 18, 2008)

Ahhh!!!! Man!!!! Penis!!!!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 18, 2008)

You're legal, right?


----------



## tetsuya (Jan 18, 2008)

Was it good?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Good mornin' sis


----------



## 2dere (Jan 18, 2008)

"Where's the door?"



Shit some of these are pretty funny...


QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> You're legal, right?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 18, 2008)

i tapped that?!


----------



## Chopders (Jan 18, 2008)

U get the job


----------



## Orc (Jan 18, 2008)

CONFIRMED FOR BRAWL


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Orcs is back


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2008)

Be an hero.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Chopders @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> U get the job


thats 4 words


----------



## Orc (Jan 18, 2008)

Alternative Answer:
I'M A SHAAARK!!


----------



## fischju (Jan 18, 2008)

"Have a seat [over there]"


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

"ur mr gay"


----------



## usmagen (Jan 18, 2008)

k thx bai


----------



## Hooya (Jan 18, 2008)

You still here?


----------



## Prophet (Jan 18, 2008)

[Insert witty three word comment that makes me seem like the most bad ass man on the forum, although I still live with my mom and the only company I will probally ever wake up to is my hand]

King me, bitches...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> "Giggity giggity awwwwwright!"


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 18, 2008)

"no condom lol"


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 18, 2008)

hrth hrth hrth!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

you still here ?


----------



## Orc (Jan 18, 2008)

Just as planned.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 18, 2008)

One Seven One?


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> want more dickpenis?


10/10
dickpenis 
ill never forget it


----------



## Foolio (Jan 18, 2008)

"You've got gonorrhea!"


----------



## zone97 (Jan 18, 2008)

My Pee Burns....


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 18, 2008)

I WANT REFUND


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2008)

YOU GOT BONED!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 18, 2008)

Make pancakes now?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2008)

Get out Norris.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 18, 2008)

One More Round?


----------



## Devante (Jan 18, 2008)

Stop crying now.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 18, 2008)

"I am job."


----------



## zeppo (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL ur pr3gg3rz


----------



## JimmyJangles (Jan 18, 2008)

"50 dkp minus!"


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Jan 18, 2008)

Beer goggles fail.....(again)


----------



## notnarb (Jan 18, 2008)

hey who poop'd


----------



## E-Vix (Jan 18, 2008)

Who's for seconds?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "We wake up naked together one morning. You can only say three words, what would you say?"
> 
> What do I say?


What The F.....


----------



## keviboy (Jan 18, 2008)

Wait, Come Back!


----------



## platty (Jan 18, 2008)

Need a Taxi?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 18, 2008)

NO FAT CHICKS!


----------



## snakeslash (Jan 18, 2008)

"You have to recover" 

Thats four sadly.... but yeeah SSBB Quote.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

You drugged me?


----------



## E-Vix (Jan 18, 2008)

Ouch! That hurt!


----------



## cubin' (Jan 18, 2008)

DELETED. BECAUSE I WAS DRUNK


----------



## cubin' (Jan 18, 2008)

oh jesus im drunk


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2008)

"I have aids".


----------



## Neko (Jan 18, 2008)

Fap Fap Fap!


----------



## bahamuta (Jan 18, 2008)

Ninpou: Chojuu Giga


----------



## cubin' (Jan 18, 2008)

5. Bonus Stage panties: Cute, panties that say "Bonus Stage" on them...I guess that implies you have to master all the beginner levels to be able to get to the bonus stage. Noobs, no need to even try.



oh bebe


----------



## TheStump (Jan 18, 2008)

Opium NOT Again!


or alternatively


i got skillz?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll add these in because they just need to...

You want condom?

*CRUSH*

Or alternatively:

Za WARUDO!


....WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## pasc (Jan 18, 2008)

Ah a birthday present for me ?


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 18, 2008)

shoop da whoop.


----------



## Little (Jan 18, 2008)

I always say.... 

"I love you"
or 

I'd never say to my soulmate but have said before...
"that was shit"
or
"ugh you smell" (or "go shower stinkhead)


and i'm now scared of costello for life


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> I always say....
> 
> "I love you"
> or
> ...



ooooooh
sinki


----------



## Little (Jan 18, 2008)

darn our secret it out?


----------



## cubin' (Jan 18, 2008)

POST DELETED DUE TO DRUNKNESS


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 18, 2008)

"HOLD IT!!!"


----------



## E-Vix (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I barfed!

But I don't think she would want to hear that


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 18, 2008)

I gotta go.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Bitches be crazy


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

oh noez, everybody noes about sinkhead and little


----------



## Smuff (Jan 18, 2008)

How's yer bum ?


----------



## Hooya (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> You still here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha!  I win!


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 18, 2008)

"Welcome to HIV"


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jan 18, 2008)

Continue?........ *Game Over*


----------



## bootmonster (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I missed....


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 18, 2008)

Where am I?


----------



## JPH (Jan 18, 2008)

"You. Kitchen. Now"

"Yours is long" (you speaking to girl)

Mine is lame


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Little @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I always say....
> ...


----------



## JPH (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> I always say....
> 
> "I love you"
> or
> ...



You didn't say anything like that to me.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 18, 2008)

I love you


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2008)

Moar booty please!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate Mondays!


----------



## madmk (Jan 18, 2008)

"I've had better"


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2008)

I rather fap...


----------



## test84 (Jan 18, 2008)

BEYOOND GOOD & EVIL.


----------



## shootme (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd hit it!


----------



## eonwe217 (Jan 18, 2008)

wanna come more?
or
i feel sick


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2008)

spit or swollow? 

or

morning loosey goosey!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my god what have i done

this topic is made full of fail and aids


----------



## Samutz (Jan 19, 2008)

You're on PUNK'D!


----------



## TheStump (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## Biduleman (Jan 19, 2008)

Time for school.


----------



## fischju (Jan 19, 2008)

One. 

Seven. 

One.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> One.
> 
> Seven.
> 
> One.


test, gb2 dial-up


----------



## fischju (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > One.
> ...



Hi. GB2 work.


----------



## User200 (Jan 19, 2008)

So do i get an A+ now?


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jan 19, 2008)

Did I win?


----------



## User200 (Jan 19, 2008)

where's the prize?


----------



## test84 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Ice D!ld0.


----------



## Beware (Jan 19, 2008)

Where's the cream-filling? (hyphens FTW).


----------



## test84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Guns 'n Roses.
Dusnt 'N' Bones.


----------



## Graffix (Jan 19, 2008)

Where's the beef?


or


You're still here?


----------



## cracker (Jan 19, 2008)

Look! Cracker crumbs...


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 19, 2008)

aqua dots rule!


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks! XBox Time!


----------



## gov78 (Jan 19, 2008)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2008)

"You visit GBAtemp?"

I'm sure that would go down a treat.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2008)

It wasn't me!


----------



## Selxis (Jan 19, 2008)

I love you.


Too unoriginal? >_>


----------



## Caoimhin (Jan 19, 2008)

World War II!


----------



## Neko (Jan 19, 2008)

I did it!


I'm going home.


Want some sex ?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> oh my god what have i done
> 
> this topic is made full of fail and aids


----------



## zeppo (Jan 20, 2008)

You're a slut!


----------



## Zonix (Jan 20, 2008)

TheCake isA Lie


----------



## xJonny (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> So.... more yoghurt?
> My butt hurts..
> Good morning, grandma!
> You're a man!?!
> ...


----------



## Infinitus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, my dear... ((


----------



## Westside (Jan 23, 2008)

Tits or GTFO.


----------

